# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  أقوى خلطة لإزالة التشققات نهائياً ورفع وشد الصدر والمؤخره دخلي وشوفي الآراء

## فديتني كيووت

مثل ما زبوناتي عارفيني اني ما أيب إلا الشي الزين  :11: 


من بعد بحوث عديده وتجارب على اشخاص يبتلكم  :35: 



أقوى خلطة لإزالة الخطوط البيضا والحمرا من الجسم الجديده والقديمهطبيعيه100% مضمونه ونتايج سريعه


الـ stretching lines من الحمل او فقدان الوزن+ ترهلات + سليوليت (قشره البرتقال) 


مكونات الخلطه من أرقى وأصفى وأغلى الأنواع الاصليه من مصادر موثوقه وغير مغشوشه

أقوى خلطة لإزالة الخطوط البيضا والحمرا من الجسم طبيعيه100% مضمومه ونتايج سريعه


مكونات الخلطه من أرقى وأصفى وأغلى الأنواع الاصليه من مصادر موثوقه وغير مغشوشه

زبدة الشيا الافريقيه الخام الاصليه الغير مكرره** الصفراء طازجه من افريقيا
زبدة الكاكاو الافريقيه الخام الاصليه الغير مكرره طازجه من افريقيا
زبدة البرتقال الخام الاصليه الغير مكرره طازجه من افريقيا
زبدة المانجو الافريقيه الخام الاصليه الغير مكرره طازجه من افريقيا
زيت جنين القمح عصره أولى الاصلي الغير مكرر وغير مخلوط** ولا يحتوي على مواد حافظه انتاج جديد استيراد من السعوديه
زيت الاركان المغربي الاصلي انتاج جديد معصور بالرحى من المغرب
زيت زيتون مر بكر الأصلي عصره أولى غير مكرر طازج انتاج جديد استيراد من سوريا
**كولاجين لشد البشره
جلسرين
خلاصة الجنسنج
خلاصة جوز الهند
بروتين القمح
خلاصة الزهور
+منتج امريكي يحتوي على زيوت طبيعيه وزبدة البرتقال وزيت الجوجوبا واللافندر وفيتامين E وزيت الفواكه و كولاجين لشد ومعالجة واخفاء اثار الخطوط ولترطيب وتنعيم البشره
+منتج بريطاني يحتوي على خلاصة لب الكاكاو وخلاصة الشوفان والحليب 




_طبعا المكونات كلها نادره وغاليه وانتوا عارفين السوق كيف بس الحمدلله قدرت اوفر كميات من مصادر موثوقه وكلها أصليه 100% وطبيعيه وغير مضاف لها مواد حافظة أو غيره وكل مكوناتها مصرحه ولا لها اي مضار وتستخدم للحامل والمرضع
_






الاستخدامات:
إزالة الخطوط نهائيا .. سواء جديده او قديمه ((كل ماكانت قديمه كل ما أخذت وقت))
شد البشره وإزالة السليوليت والتجاعيد والبقع والكلف وتفتيح البشره 
شد الصدر ورفعه وإزالة الخطوط منه
شد الارداف ورفعها وإزالة الخطوط والسليوليت (قشرة البرتقال)
تستخدم لكل مناطق الجسم والوجه وحتى المنطقه الحساسه ((للي تعاني من ترهل))
تعطي ترطيب ونعومه بشرة الاطفال وتستخدم للقدمين الخشنه والمشققه والنتائج من أول استخدام
إزالة آثار الحروق
تستخدمها الحامل من أول حملها لآخره وأضمن عدم ظهور اي علامة او اي خط




***(الاستخدام للجنسين وللحامل والمرضع)***




طريقة الاستخدام:
تدهن المنطقه المراد معالجتها مرتين فاليوم صباحا ومساءً مع تدليك للمنطقه لغاية امتصاص البشره للمرطب
لازم الاستمراريه للي تبا الخطوط تختفي 100%

ويفضل في فترة العلاج عدم التعرض للشمس واستخدام واقي للشمس وارتداء ملابس يفضل تكون بيضا ولو تحت العباه لانها تعكس اشعة الشمس وقللي التعرض للشمس على قدر الامكان  لانها تحتوي على زيوت وانتوا عارفين زيت وشمس تصيرين برونز ^^
يفضل استخدامها قبل سنتين لانه زبدة الشيا تفقد بعض فعاليتها بعد الـ3 او 4 سنوات



النتائج تبدأ في الظهور في أول اسبوعين تبدأ تخف الخطوط لغاية ما تختفي بس بشرط انج ما تكسلين وعقب اتين تقولين لي ماسوت لي شي وطبعا كل ما كانت الخطوط قديمه كل ما أخذت وقت أكثر بس ((فالنهايه تخخخختفي))







خلطــــــة التشققـــــــات


الكميه تقريبا: 300 مل
السعر:150 درهم


**تحفظ في حرارة الغرفه العاديه**




الآراء




((المستعيله واللي ما عندها شغله غير انها تطلب وتكنسل بليز لا تطلب مني اقووولها من الحين واللي تطلب وتكنسل مب مسامحتنها لي يوم الديـــــــــن قدروا تعبنا شوي))


الدفع والتوصيل سلم واستلم بـ30

للـطلــــــــــــــب:
الرجاء ارسال:
الاسم:
رقم الهاتف:
رقم احتياطي:
الاماره:
المنطقه:
رقم الشارع:
رقم البيت:







المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمــــدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحــــــــمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله الحمدلله 
الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## غــــــلا

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

4444444444

----------


## فديتني كيووت

444444444444

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

4444444

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

3333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

6666666666666

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

33333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

333333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

44444444444444

----------


## فديتني كيووت

333333333333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## reem2002

ماشاء الله اتمنى فعلا في شي منتج زي كذا

----------


## شرق سبعة

لو سمحتي ممكن اطرشين لي رجمج على الخاص

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

44444444444444444444

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

3333333333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

333333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2A7B9D04

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## Ms.Frawlah

اختي بن كودج امتسح عني ممكن تعطيني اياه و شكرااااااااا

----------


## وحيدة الحال1

الغالية بغيت الخلطة لو ماعليـجج أمر لو تردين علي بالخاص

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

]\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## Fa.R

عن تجربة ، النتايج ابهرتني 
ربي يوفقج يارب  :55:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===========

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## أماني سعيد

> السلام عليكم اختي
> في توصيل للسعودية وبكم؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مثل ما زبوناتي عارفيني اني ما أيب إلا الشي الزين 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاءالله

----------


## أماني سعيد

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الله يعطيك العافية في توصيل للسعودية وحابه رقم جوالك للتواصل واتس اذا ممكن؟؟

----------


## 2016taleen

مرحبا بدي خلطه اتزاله التشققات ابعتيلي رقمك واتس

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------

